# BFI - Motor Mounts for your 8V A3/S3



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​

Prevent excessive engine movement with these upgraded engine mounts. Even new factory mounts are not up to the task of handling the increased power from even lightly modified engines (software) and often they start to fail within less than 10k miles. Our billet and polyurethane replacement engine mounts will keep your motor firmly planted in place and help you transfer as much power to the ground as possible, while also improving shifting. Their durable materials and construction will also ensure that they will hold up far better than OEM engine mounts can.


*KIT INCLUDES:*

One complete replacement engine side mount
Hardware for engine mount
*STAGE 1* with its 70a durometer bushings are geared towards the spirited enthusiast who wants better control over motor movement without the sacrifice of excessive vibrations.

*STAGE 2* with its 85a durometer bushings are for the enthusiast who is looking for maximum performance from his motor mounts – great for heavily modified street cars and track cars.






​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​
*World's First*

Another world’s first from Black Forest Industries, *MQB / MK7 / A3 Torque Arm Insert / Dogbone* is available for purchase now in both *Stage 1* and *Stage 2*! These 3D modeled parts are meticulously designed to exactly fill the voids on the stock dogbone / torque arm to limit engine movement and to ultimately put more power to the ground! These inserts are specific to the latest generation of vehicles and while they may look similar to other inserts out there, they are the only ones available to fit the brand new cars from VW / Audi.

*What’s Included?*

With each torque arm kit, you will receive one polyurethane insert, one stamped stainless steel washer- not mild steel which will deflect. You will also receive a steel insert that is coated for corrosion resistance, as well as a heavy duty upgraded 10.9 replacement bolt to ensure everything holds together for years to come.


1 Torque Arm Insert
1 Stainless Steel Washer
1 Steel Spacer
1 Upgraded 10.9 Bolt








Under hard acceleration, the pendulum mount (commonly referred to as the “dogbone” or by VW as the “torque arm”) acts to limit rotational movement of the engine – The factory bushings do a satisfactory job, while limiting vibrations, but only during sedate driving conditions. When pushed hard those bushings flex creating a vague feeling in the engine and gearbox, and adding to the dreaded “wheel hop” phenomenon.








Our pendulum mount torque arm insert fills the voids in the stock rubber bushing, making what was a soft rubber bushing with voids into what behaves like a solid mount. With the insert installed, you will notice that throttle response will feel better and your shifts will feel more crisp and defined, especially on manual transmission cars.








Designed In-house, these mounts are made to be a more comfortable option while still offering significant performance over stock. Made from the highest quality polyurethane. Each insert is pressure injection molded to insure a consistent hardness throughout the mount for long life even under hard driving conditions.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

More to come later but man these are awesome. I love the feeling of my car now :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> More to come later but man these are awesome. I love the feeling of my car now :thumbup:


Thanks for your feedback. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Stage 1 Complete Replacement Mount looking nice and tidy in our Project A3:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*promotion expired*


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Pete, with all the mods I have now, I feel this may be mecessary.. Do you have any other S3 parts as well? Feel free to reply via PM if you prefer.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ricky, I highly recommend them. I'll be doing my full Project_A3 write-up on them this week. But i will say they are perfect in every way. vibration is only just off of idle, and their fitment and install were like OEM>


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Ricky11 said:


> Pete, with all the mods I have now, I feel this may be mecessary.. Do you have any other S3 parts as well? ...


Our motor mounts will make a massive difference in the overall performance of your S3!
We hope to soon have an S3 specific Clean Catch system avaialble, so stay tuned for that.



ProjectA3 said:


> Ricky, I highly recommend them. I'll be doing my full Project_A3 write-up on them this week. But i will say they are perfect in every way. vibration is only just off of idle, and their fitment and install were like OEM>


Looking forward to your Project_A3 write-up! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

If you guys haven't been following Fourtitude's Project A3, then you should! 
They recently reviewed our catch can and Stage 1 motor mounts: Project A3 Sedan - Black Forest Industries Catch Can & Stage 1 Mounts

Here's a snippet from that blog entry on our Stage 1 motor mounts:



Fourtitude's Project A3 Sedan said:


> One big concern when replacing mounts with aftermarket pieces is dealing with increased vibrations felt in the car due to the stiffer polyurethane used. The OEM mounts are designed to limit engine movement are intentionally very comfortable for passengers, but aftermarket units generally place priority on performance over comfort. Interestingly, the only real noticeable increase in vibration is just off of idle in 1st and reverse gears. BFI engineered these Stage 1 mounts to be refined on a daily basis, but give an added performance edge. For the enthusiast that wants a more hard-core track oriented feel, you can opt for the Stage 2 mounts that use a more rigid polyurethane that also brings in more vibration in exchange for even more heightened performance and additional reduction in engine/transmission movement. From our experience so far, the mounts offer a noticeable improvement without compromising daily use for increased performance.


If that's not convincing enough to give these a try, don't forget about our $50 promotion! 
Buy our mount, give it a review and we'll hook you up with a $50 promotional credit towards future purchases.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

So forgive my ignorance but how intensive is the installation of these mounts? Anything need to be removed from the vehicle besides the factory mounts?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Xanlith said:


> So forgive my ignorance but how intensive is the installation of these mounts? Anything need to be removed from the vehicle besides the factory mounts?


​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

@_firedownbelow_/ understands the importance of our MK7/MQB Stage 1 Engine Mount. Just installed along with an APR Intake.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Feedback from @_firedownbelow_:



@_firedownbelow_ said:


> The stage 1 trans and motor mount paired with the stage 2 torque arm insert is awesome. Drove all the way down to SOWO in my MK7 right after install and the long ride was awesome. Was doing a lot of burnouts and 2nd gear pulls. They grip like a bear and still don't vibrate too much even with the upgraded stage 3 endurance clutch kit. ... I got on the dyno at big daddy's and pulled 448wtq and 337whp.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*A couple shots from our MK7 1.8T project car..*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I had my new S3 out on the track at Auto Club Speedway this weekend at Fastivus and can say these do make a difference. No hint of engine/transmission movement at all, and an incredibly smooth feel at all speeds. 

I HIGHLY recommend these mounts.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

Is there any special on these mounts right now?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> I had my new S3 out on the track at Auto Club Speedway this weekend at Fastivus and can say these do make a difference. No hint of engine/transmission movement at all, and an incredibly smooth feel at all speeds.
> 
> I HIGHLY recommend these mounts.


Thanks for your feedback! :beer::beer:



Spoooolin said:


> Is there any special on these mounts right now?


Yes. Look up a couple of posts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> ​


Luckily, I will be ordering on the 15th. Whew!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Spoooolin said:


> Luckily, I will be ordering on the 15th. Whew!


Rad! Be sure to let us know how you like them when you get them in.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

A side by side comparison of just exactly what motor mounts will do for your car. 
As you can see the left frame, the engine is equipped with stock engine mounts which allows for an extreme amount of movement and energy loss. 
This equates to wasted horsepower and an uncomfortable, disconnected driving experience. 
The frame on the right, the engine is equipped with our Black Forest Industries Stage 2 Engine Mounts which holds the engine firmly in place allowing it do it's job - making horsepower and putting a smile on your face.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

The Compass360 Race Team has our Stage 2 Motor Mounts in their 8V A3 racecar! They are running it in the IMSA Continental Tire Series this year.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Spotted our Stage 1 engine mounts in this amazingly clean MK1 Scirocco at H2Oi this year.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

One of our customers bought themselves a set of Stage 1 Motor Mounts for his MK7 GTI!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Throwback Thursday! Going through our old files and found our old PVW print ads. 

​


----------



## aj8 (Aug 28, 2014)

I wish they still came in yellow like that!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

aj8 said:


> I wish they still came in yellow like that!


You're in the minority, my friend!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@garrettleeharvey showing what 75k miles can do to OEM mounts in a MK5.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

I wish they came in blue lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@josh_mk6gli with our Stage 1 engine mounts in his GLI.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@r32.4275 got his Stage 2 mounts custom finished and they look awesome!


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Would Stg1 be a good option to go with APR Stg3 kit?




[email protected] said:


> ​
> 
> Prevent excessive engine movement with these upgraded engine mounts. Even new factory mounts are not up to the task of handling the increased power from even lightly modified engines (software) and often they start to fail within less than 10k miles. Our billet and polyurethane replacement engine mounts will keep your motor firmly planted in place and help you transfer as much power to the ground as possible, while also improving shifting. Their durable materials and construction will also ensure that they will hold up far better than OEM engine mounts can.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

JGreen76 said:


> Would Stg1 be a good option to go with APR Stg3 kit?


For a daily driven vehicle they would still be recommended, even when going stage 3. They will still do an amazing job of tightening everything up and putting that power to the ground, while still providing a comfortable ride.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> For a daily driven vehicle they would still be recommended, even when going stage 3. They will still do an amazing job of tightening everything up and putting that power to the ground, while still providing a comfortable ride.


Thanks, Michael.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Our friends over at Orchid Euro are using our Stage .5 Polyurethane Motor Mount Complete Kit in their MK3 Harlequin! Here's an awesome picture of them tearing it up on the Nurburgring the other day!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Using a 2006 Audi A3 with 120,000 miles on the clock, we did a before and after comparison of just how well our BFI Stage 1 Motor Mounts keep your engine in place. As you can see the old stock mounts on the left allow the engine to move substantially, which robs you of horsepower, as well as making for horrible shifting.


----------



## 949 (Mar 11, 2008)

how bad is the vibration on a daily using the stage 2 transmission and stage 1 engine mount combo?

my assumption is that the engine will have more vibrations but less on the transmission side. I do like a stiffer transmission feel but I can do with out the super vibration of the engine. I have had engine mounts on my other cars so I do know there is some vibrations that will occur. that is to be expected but these were manual transmissions vs my DSG auto trans.

I have the 2015 audi S3.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

949 said:


> how bad is the vibration on a daily using the stage 2 transmission and stage 1 engine mount combo?
> 
> my assumption is that the engine will have more vibrations but less on the transmission side. I do like a stiffer transmission feel but I can do with out the super vibration of the engine. I have had engine mounts on my other cars so I do know there is some vibrations that will occur. that is to be expected but these were manual transmissions vs my DSG auto trans.
> 
> I have the 2015 audi S3.


When using all mounts in the MQB platform, there is barely any increase in vibration, if any at all. The transmission side would transmit more vibration than the engine side, so you could run a Stage 2 engine side and Stage 1 trans side if you'd like. We recommend matching the stiffness on both sides, you may find that running a different stiffness on each side is better for your specific application.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@_firedownbelow_ showing off his Stage 1 MK7 mounts at VAG Fair 2016.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@smilemotorsport installed our Stage 2 mounts in a TTRS recently!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Sam Dobbin's GTI RS project car is running our Stage 1 motor mounts!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Scb67 (Aug 29, 2015)

What's the benefit of the motor mounts over a simple dog bone insert i.e. 034 insert?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Scb67 said:


> What's the benefit of the motor mounts over a simple dog bone insert i.e. 034 insert?


The stock mounts simply do not do a good enough job keeping the engine in place during spirited driving, which is why it's recommended to replace both the engine and transmission mount. 

A full mount kit does a much better job limiting engine movement, which helps put more power to the ground. Having just an insert is definitely helpful, but at the end of the day, it's only a very small portion of the engine movement that will be limited using just a dogbone insert.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

A little big turbo 1.8t action from @nugsgti, featuring our Stage 2 engine mounts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@vietster80 has our Stage 1 mounts in his MK7 Golf R!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@stero1d_cc is stoked to get his new Stage 1 mounts for his CC!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Don't know what to get that special someone for the holidays? Get them a gift certificate to our web store so they can choose! Available in denominations from $20-$700. 

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

The New Year is upon us and we want to help you with your resolution to get your project finished in 2017. To make things easier for you we’ve dropped prices on select parts by up to 17% on our webstore. In addition to that we’ve added discounts on some of our other more popular parts lines. So put that holiday money to good use and and pick up some of the parts you didn’t get at an even better price. This will be the last chance to save for quite some time, so don’t miss out!


----------

